# Rainbow Shark problem



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

My rainbow shark keeps brushing up against a log I have. I first thought it might be ich but there are no white spots. Since it is a black fish, they would be pretty easy to see I would think. Could it be something else wrong? Could it still be ich?


My water is really cloudy at the moment also. Which I am still trying to figure out why. I have been doing water changes to try to fix that. Could that just be bothering him?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

most likely it is the water quality...... what are the ammonia and PH levels?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Good questions.... Danny....also what size tank are we talking, the smaller the tank, the more the work.

How often do you do WC.... and you say your are WC to try and correct the problem of cloudy water, try and wait a day or two see if it clears up..... if you wait to long before doing a WC... when you do final do the WC the tank water will turn cloudy, but generally clears up in a couple of days. You should be doing a 20% WC every week and vacumming the gravel in a 4 sections, 1 section each week. This method works very will for me, I always have a strong bio-colony, even when you replace the filter floss. IMO...Water Quailty is the most important factor in keeping an eye catching tank, from the look of the tank to health of the fish. 90% of common problems and solutions deal with WQ.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What color is the cloudy water in your fish tank?


----------

